# صلاة مار الياس الحي؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليك يامار الياس الحي ، يا نبي الله العلي
وصاحب الايمان القوي والغيرة الالهية والسيرة الملائكيةش
أنت كاروز الحق..قد دحضت الزور ووبخت صانعي الشرور 
وقرنت القوة المتقدة بالحب المضطرم، ففتكت بكهنة بلعال
وأهطلت الأمطار بعد أنحباسها بصلاتك ..فنسألك متضرعين أن تجعلنا مستظلين 
وبسنائك مستنيرين ، واذ نلتمس منك المعونة والشفاعة، نلتجئ اليك قائلين:
نجنا من الشدائد والمصائب والشرور ومن فخاخ الأعداء المنظورين وغير المنظورين
رد عنا الضربات ، وأبعد الأمراض والأوبئة والقحط والغلاء ، وادفع عنا وثبات الخيالات الرديئة والأفراح الشريرة ، وكن لنا حافظا" ومنجيا" ومساعدا" في كل ساعة من حياتنا ..وكما قبلت تنهدات الأرملة 
ورددت لها ابنها الوحيد من بعد الموت واحييته..أقبل تضرعاتنا نحن الملتجئين اليك الان...
وسدد خطواتنا في سبيل البر، لكي نحيا حياة نقية مرضية لله ونستحق أن نمجده تعالى معك
ومع سائر القديسين في السماء العليا الى الأبد.
آمين​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

شفاعة وبركة مار الياس الحي 

معك يا Joyful

مشكورة على الصلاة الجميلة الرائعة

ربنا يستجيب الك امين


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا" كليمو عزيزي وربنا يباركك


----------

